# Double Hung wooden windows with metal runners



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i havent used them in yrs i belive i used them on dbl hung units when we removed the old weights and insulated the weight pockets
you want to make sure the sill angle is cut corectly and you fit the track in tightly good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Since you seem to understand how the old tracks come out, I would guess you could DIY. Start in a room that does not matter, after the first one, the rest are easy.


----------



## Macattac (Oct 13, 2008)

I have not performed the job you are thinking of doing. But i did own a house that had them, and i'm familiar with the God-awful sound they can make. I ended up doing a total window replacement because i needed to upgrade to double pane at that time.

I'm curious to know if replacing the jamb liners/runners will actually get rid of the noise. I have always assumed that the sound was the balance shaking around (possibly against the inside of the runner). I might be way off here, but i really ought to know the answer to this for future customers. If the existing ones are in good shape what is so special about the new ones? Maybe they are vinyl?
Now that i think about it, is it just the friction of the sash against the runner?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the window sashes are okay, I would lubricate the metal runners with a silicone spray first, before I replaced all the parts.
Ron


----------

